# meeting a fur in real life who turns out to be...



## Octa (May 2, 2011)

absolutely nothing like their internet personality.

Take your pick, you might have thought they were nice, funny, very social, etc. It seems there can be a distinction between how people adapt there personalities via online and IRL. 

Can anyone think of any examples? and if so, what do you think about this and what do you think is the cause?


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 2, 2011)

I can, myself.
I'm shy in real life yet I'm the complete opposite online.


----------



## Octa (May 2, 2011)

InflatedSnake said:


> I can, myself.
> I'm shy in real life yet I'm the complete opposite online.


 Do you personally feel like your the same person, in both situations?


----------



## CannotWait (May 2, 2011)

I'm the only fur I've met in real life...


----------



## illford baker (May 2, 2011)

I am in the same situation. I am the same person in real life that I am online. But the people that I meet in real life don't share my interests, so I have less to talk about.


----------



## CannotWait (May 2, 2011)

Actually, I did meet a person once who "con-FUR-ted" (is that the word). But I never talked to them and they moved before they became furry.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 2, 2011)

Not a furry, but when I met my partner online, he was dominant, reserved, and very intellectual. Sometimes described as villainous. 

Then I met up with him offline and he was a chatty, goofy spazz who talked funny to cats and did this. My heart grew three times bigger.


----------



## Deo (May 2, 2011)

I am the same online and offline.


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2011)

I have a feeling you guys would hate me if you knew me IRL :c


----------



## CannotWait (May 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> I have a feeling you guys would hate me if you knew me IRL :c


Aww... Icky... I can hate you online if you want...


----------



## Xegras (May 2, 2011)

I met this guy who was a cool guy online and a total gay slut in real life

mindBLOWN


----------



## Ley (May 2, 2011)

I had this furry stalk me from my dA page.. apparently he goes to my school.. he's been a senior twice.. and he wears latex shirts under his 'fur-hoodies'. 

I am scared faF ._. 

But yeah.. I didn't know him from on line. Just sharing my horror story. Uhm.. I think I already said this in another thread.. OH HURR IT IS

Online me x 10 /.3 +100 volume, /(smartass level+sarcasm level) x (wit+charm levels)+pervert level.


----------



## Deo (May 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> I have a feeling you guys would hate me if you knew me IRL :c


 
I won't hate you if I'm drunk enough. *hing hint hint buy me a fucking beer*


----------



## Octa (May 2, 2011)

Ley said:


> I had this furry stalk me from my dA page.. apparently he goes to my school.. he's been a senior twice.. and he wears latex shirts under his 'fur-hoodies'.
> 
> I am scared faF ._.


Jeez... 

That just does not sound like the kind of person that you would want to be interested in you.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 2, 2011)

I know of one person who is actually quite moderate in real life but tries to put up this silly sense of mysterious psychopathy online. He's gotten better at avoiding it over time.


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2011)

Deo said:


> I won't hate you if I'm drunk enough. *hing hint hint buy me a fucking beer*


 
Gee thanks :I

Also I cannot buy beer.


----------



## Deo (May 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> Also I cannot buy beer.


 Bye.


----------



## CannotWait (May 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> Also I cannot buy beer.


 
If you can type, you can buy beer.


----------



## Ley (May 2, 2011)

Octa said:


> Jeez...
> 
> That just does not sound like the kind of person that you would want to be interested in you.


 
Nooooo :c


----------



## Icky (May 2, 2011)

Deo said:


> Bye.


 
;~; /wrists


----------



## Inciatus (May 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> Gee thanks :I
> 
> Also I cannot buy beer.


 
You could probably just give him some berries that have started to ferment


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2011)

I met Jash IRL on saturday. He wasn't much different and was a pretty cool guy. I had fun hanging with him.


----------



## Oopslol (May 2, 2011)

Deo said:


> Bye.


 
Ha.  BAM!

/stepsinandbeginstoswoon~


----------



## CannotWait (May 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> ;~; /wrists


 That was either hilarious sarcasm or a very serious overreaction.


----------



## Volkodav (May 2, 2011)

no im pretty much the same irl as i am online
Except I don't like talking to people irl


----------



## Octa (May 2, 2011)

I had only met one dude online then met him IRL. He was hilarious and an absolute joy to talk to online, but he seems to reserve the majority of his charisma through the internet only. IRL he was a bit out-of-touch with reality. And by that I mean almost non-reactant to actual things going on around him. Always on his phone or laptop.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 3, 2011)

Sorta depends on who I'd meet irl cause if I don't know them then they'd hardly think I was the same person but if I know who it is then I can relax a tad. I've noticed I talk a LOT more if there's someone I know involved.


----------



## Ames (May 3, 2011)

It's amazing what people do under the cover of anonymity.


----------



## Oopslol (May 3, 2011)

JamesB said:


> It's amazing what people do under the cover of anonymity.


 
This.. the e-mask is a hell of a drug.  Some people are fearless online, but when it comes to getting to know them IRL they pull the old switcheroo.


----------



## Jesie (May 3, 2011)

I know Fancy Hoss is very loud on the computer. She's a tall woman too, nearing 6 foot, if not over it some.

Her voice is like a mouse. She once attempted to wave down a waitress at stake~n~shake. All that came out was a tinny 'Excuse me, waitress...'

I had to step in with my best MACHO MAN RANDY SAVAGE Voice. Less we never get our food.

_OH YEAH._


----------



## Octa (May 3, 2011)

Oopslol said:


> This.. the e-mask is a hell of a drug.  Some people are fearless online, but when it comes to getting to know them IRL they pull the old switcheroo.


 "Give a man a mask and he'll tell you the truth" -I don't know who said this, but it is a brilliant quote.


----------



## Xegras (May 3, 2011)

Oopslol said:


> This.. the e-mask is a hell of a drug. Some people are fearless online, but when it comes to getting to know them IRL they pull the old switcheroo.


 
Urrerybody on the internet is V


----------



## Ley (May 3, 2011)

Jesie said:


> I know Fancy Hoss is very loud on the computer. She's a tall woman too, nearing 6 foot, if not over it some.
> 
> Her voice is like a mouse. She once attempted to wave down a waitress at stake~n~shake. All that came out was a tinny 'Excuse me, waitress...'
> 
> ...



I don't know you but I love you just for that. <3


----------



## Xenke (May 3, 2011)

RL me is shy.

Actually, no, in that respect I'm the same. I was shy when I first came here, but just like IRL, if you talk to me a bit I open up. _A lot_.

If you ever meet me IRL, please please please speak first. :C

Also, I'm not near as snarky IRL. I'm a really nice guy, I swear.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (May 3, 2011)

I'm both reserved online and in real life so theres no really big distinction, other than you won't get a hug out of me instantly in real life because I don't know how people react to hugs from people they just met.

A handshake and a smile is universal though, so no problems there.


Well...on the other hand, I will say a fur I knew back when I was going to college, me and him hit it off immediatly online and when we met for the first time. So I guess if you know me online, you know me in real life.


----------



## Kaluna (May 3, 2011)

I like to let go of all sense of ego online and make a complete fool of myself constantly. Oh wait, I do that in real life too.
I'm pretty much the same, just a lot less loud.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 3, 2011)

All furries are shy IRL instead of douchebags. Don't deny it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2011)

I like to think that I have the same mannerisms offline as I do online, but I have a strange feeling that most people who could meet me may find themselves rather dissappointed. o.e


----------



## BRN (May 3, 2011)

I don't demask for the sake of demasking. Offline or online, I'm pretty much the same until you get to know me. I'm just quieter.


----------



## Pine (May 3, 2011)

I think I'm more of a dick offline than I am online. Surprisingly, the people I talk to online are smarter than the ones I know IRL, so that could have some kind of link.


----------



## VoidBat (May 3, 2011)

Boring offline, boring online. That's it. 
I'm more social when I'm offline then online though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2011)

Pine said:


> Surprisingly, the people I talk to online are smarter than the ones I know IRL, so that could have some kind of link.


 
I cannot this this enough. I mean really, a lot of the people I meet IRL seem to have so damn many problems with the way they think, it's not even funny.


----------



## Azure (May 3, 2011)

I've no idea who I am IRL. Who knows what you'll get? I don't.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 3, 2011)

I am the same off line as on. I hope to meet some faf'ers in the near future. I imagine most people in real life don't like me because I care to much. I feel like I smother people with kindness...they always run away /wrist


----------



## Deo (May 3, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> That was either hilarious sarcasm or a very serious overreaction.


 We're both being sarcastic. It's playfully joking. Sorry there is no colonvee, I had assumed it was obvious.


----------



## jcfynx (May 3, 2011)

I find that half the people who ess my dee Online will not do it offline. ;w;

This simply will not do.


----------



## Xenke (May 3, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I find that half the people who ess my dee Online will not do it offline. ;w;
> 
> This simply will not do.


 
Only half?


----------



## Larry (May 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I am the same off line as on. I hope to meet some faf'ers in the near future. I imagine most people in real life don't like me because I care to much. I feel like I smother people with kindness...they always run away /wrist


 
If you don't mind me asking, who would you like to meet IRL?


----------



## Carnie (May 3, 2011)

I tend to be talkative enough online and off, but in different ways almost. Like split personalities that just happen to both be enjoyable.


----------



## Volkodav (May 3, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I find that half the people who ess my dee Online will not do it offline. ;w;
> 
> This simply will not do.


 i will


----------



## Jesie (May 3, 2011)

Ley said:


> I don't know you but I love you just for that. <3


 
:3


----------



## jcfynx (May 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i will


 
Choo choo! Open up, here comes the J-train. :3c


----------



## CannotWait (May 3, 2011)

Octa said:


> "Give a man a mask and he'll tell you the truth" -I don't know who said this, but it is a brilliant quote.



Interestingly enough, Oscar Wilde.



			
				Oscar Wilde said:
			
		

> [FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif]Man is least himself when he talks in his own person.  Give him a mask, and he will tell you the truth.



I know it's been a while, just thought you ought to know.
[/FONT]


----------



## Dreaming (May 3, 2011)

Hmph, online I'm pretty much outgoing and talkative, sometimes critical and cynical, other times pleasant. Usually always level headed. 

Yet IRL I have a severe social phobia and I never leave the house, I hardly, if ever, talk to anyone <<


----------



## israfur (May 3, 2011)

I'm pretty much the same irl as I am online. 
Not any meaner, nicer, shyer, informational, or badass than who I am on the internet. <3
My online persona (or fursona in this case lol) is a mere residual mass of the exact same person sitting in front of the computer.


My fiance even, who happens to be a fur is really good with people and knows his way around social situations.


----------



## Oovie (May 3, 2011)

I'd say I'm more sincere and friendly in real life than over the Internet, it's really hard to show someone I'm smiling when they can't see it. I've been working on that over skype with a furry or two lately though I'll meet eventually. :shrug:
I'm not _too_ great with one on one situations, but I absolutely love meeting more than one person at a time. I feel like there is no stress on me to do something when it's a group and I can just be my silly, cheerful self.


----------



## CannotWait (May 3, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Hmph, online I'm pretty much outgoing and talkative, sometimes critical and cynical, other times pleasant. Usually always level headed.
> 
> Yet IRL I have a severe social phobia and I never leave the house, I hardly, if ever, talk to anyone <<



I have social anxiety too, but I'm pretty sure my brain emits some sort of toxin that makes me high. I'm terrified, but incredibly eccentric when around people.

I find interacting with the furry community... exhilarating *shivers*.


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (May 3, 2011)

Im a teeeeensy bit antisocial to people I don't know.  If you talk to me a lot on skype then chances are I wont be much different than what Im like online.


----------



## Corto (May 3, 2011)

Well this shouldn't be much of a surprise. When you act with complete anonymity you often act like an asshole, right? That's basically the basis of internet relations. The flip side of the coin is not being 100 percent anonymous, but rather making a persona or avatar of yourself: Chances act you won't act the way you are in real life, because if real life you is shy, ugly, etc, you can correct those mistakes online. This is mostly true in this fandom, in which half the users are mouth breathers that have never had a real relationship in their life, but online they're suave charming femboi foxes used regularly as condoms or something. 

For example, offline I'm a fatty fat fat that is also ugly, a complete and utter asshole, unable to mantain any kind of relationship (mostly because of those previous two factors) with ever increasing depression and an alcoholism  that is actually starting to become a real problem. 
Online, however, I'm an utter asshole, unable to maintain any kind of relationship, with ever increasing depression and an alcoholism that is actually starting to become a real problem, but no one can see how fat and ugly I am.


----------



## Octa (May 3, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I have social anxiety too, but I'm pretty sure my brain emits some sort of toxin that makes me high. I'm terrified, but incredibly eccentric when around people.
> 
> I find interacting with the furry community... exhilarating *shivers*.


 I can cerainly relate to that. I tend to be absolutely silly, cracking jokes constantly and just being spontaneous. I think it's fun, but it is probably also because I'm not sure how else to act aside from rather reserved. Ya gotta warm up with me generally, but I absolutely love meeting new people.


----------



## iKnitPies (May 3, 2011)

I'm drunk offline and online. : D


----------



## Vukasin (May 3, 2011)

I'm almost the same online and offline. The only difference would be that I'm more social offline than I am online.


----------



## Octa (May 3, 2011)

iKnitPies said:


> I'm drunk offline and online. : D


 A man who sticks to his principles.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 3, 2011)

I'm more talkative online than offline.

I'm a terribly shy person irl.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 3, 2011)

larry669 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, who would you like to meet IRL?



pretty much everyone to be honest. I am curious how everyone is in person.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 4, 2011)

I think anyone here meeting me in real life would be horribly disappointed. 

That could just be because I think my e-peen is bigger than it really is though, and nobody here would have anything but the lowest of expectations for me. :V

Just as a warning though, I don't actually wear a monocle and a top hat. I'm sorry. I'm just not that cool in real life. 



Inciatus said:


> You could probably just give *him *some berries that have started to ferment


 
>>Deo. 
>>Him. 
>>:V


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 4, 2011)

I'm pretty shy and reserved in real life, probably because it's much easier for me to be outgoing online.


----------



## Branch (May 4, 2011)

parranoid and extremely self-defeating personality. felt he was too 'wierd' to keep hanging out. go figure.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 4, 2011)

I am totally going super furfag on everyone on my last day of school. :3


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 4, 2011)

Meadow said:


> I am totally going super furfag on everyone on my last day of school. :3


 Sounds like a plan :V.


----------



## Seas (May 4, 2011)

I'm actually more social IRL than I am online.

It has something to do with the fact that IRL, you get immediate reactions and responses when talking, also there is more to the communication than plain words that make up texts online (emphasis, body language etc.), and therefore I like personal communication better (I also like voice communication online, still better for me than text).


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 4, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> >>Deo.
> >>Him.
> >>:V


 
It's only because Deo's e-peen is so massive, she grew a real one. :VVV


----------



## Unsilenced (May 4, 2011)

Gibby said:


> It's only because Deo's e-peen is so massive, she grew a real one. :VVV



:C


----------



## Ricky (May 4, 2011)

Yes.  I've had this happen a lot.

People who are quiet or shy in person are often the loudest online.

I think I'm about the same on or offline.


----------



## anero (May 4, 2011)

I met some girl who hated all "rave music", we met up one time and her pad was blasting hardstyle and jumpstyle 24/7 and she was pretty much doing this:


----------



## Aegis (May 4, 2011)

How did that fare out? That sounds like a really interesting story, to be quite honest.


----------



## Octa (May 4, 2011)

Seas said:


> I'm actually more social IRL than I am online.
> 
> It has something to do with the fact that IRL, you get immediate reactions and responses when talking, also there is more to the communication than plain words that make up texts online (emphasis, body language etc.), and therefore I like personal communication better (I also like voice communication online, still better for me than text).


I have found a lot of internet addicted people who don't seem to understand that body language is part of communication. Like, not smiling, or waving, or forgetting that your supposed to respond instantly to a question. Or for that matter, that you even have to wait for a person to stop speaking before you speak, but a lot of people have that problem.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 5, 2011)

I'm only a lil bit nicer IRL


----------



## Billythe44th (May 5, 2011)

I don't make a conscious effort to act differently online. The Internet couldn't have done much good for my patience, though.


----------



## Jaleeni (May 5, 2011)

I'm very anti-social irl due to a traumatizing childhood.

When I come online, sometimes I feel like I can be myself. Although most of the time I'm still quiet and keep to myself, BUT when I get hyper or bored I get a bit crazy online.


----------



## Shiroka (May 5, 2011)

I'm just a bit more talkative online, because I can actually think about what stupid shit I'll say and filter it out without fearing to look like a retard... and if you've read my 600 posts so far, imagine how bad it would be if I didn't actually filter anything!

In all seriousness though, I do hope you guys are more sensible and friendly I'd love to meet you guys in real life <3


----------



## Octa (May 5, 2011)

Jaleeni said:


> I'm very anti-social irl due to a traumatizing childhood.
> 
> When I come online, sometimes I feel like I can be myself. Although most of the time I'm still quiet and keep to myself, BUT when I get hyper or bored I get a bit crazy online.


 I'm glad that the internet is able to provide an outlet in which you can express yourself. Tis' a wonderful thing!


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 5, 2011)

I'm a total slut online but actually very repressed (but secretly a slut) irl :V


----------



## Radiohead (May 5, 2011)

Online I can come off as a weird nerdy recluse who's kind of morbid and maybe "goffick", or more likely emo.

In real life I'm a shy nerdy recluse who's kind of morbid and hoards food. And I'm also a vampire. Bright lights and colors hurt my eyes. I'm still wondering why I bother browsing FA at all, since most characters' color schemes look like unicorn vomit. Oh. I'm also cynical and sarcastic.

And I ramble.


----------



## Folgrimeo (May 6, 2011)

In real life I'm not outgoing, don't talk much (my mild stutter and speech impediment don't help), don't show emotions, and somewhat shy. But on the inside I still have the same personality... I just have a hard time showing and communicating it.

But in real life my furriness would shine through; the family and I were walking through a town of shops one time, and I had them stop immediately because I spotted a squirrel figurine in a window. Then we went in and I was staring at squirrel and deer figurines for about 10 minutes. And there was that one wedding where I had some time to kill so I absent-mindedly walked up to a corralled horse outside.


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

Folgrimeo said:


> In real life I'm not outgoing, don't talk much (my mild stutter and speech impediment don't help), don't show emotions, and somewhat shy. But on the inside I still have the same personality... I just have a hard time showing and communicating it.


 
I know how that goes, being mute myself. It's so awkward to try and explain things when you don't or don't want to speak. I immediately get this "glazed over" look when I go out in public so most people I'm sure assume I'm just slow. It's more defensive.

I wish you luck in communicating better.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 6, 2011)

My fiance is the only person I've met up with, IRL, that I met on the internet.

He tells me I'm more of a pervert, and more touchy-feely in person.

He's more laid-back and jokes around more, in person.


----------



## Furry Fox (May 8, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I'm the only fur I've met in real life...


 
I sadly, am in the same boat.
The only friend that I've got who is anything like a furry, likes neko's. Were still best friends and that, but really, it doesn't matter. I feel I'm pretty much the same in real life as I am on the Internet. It's just the way I am.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 8, 2011)

I have known some to be a totally different person online, just cause they can be.

As for me I am a lil more talkative online tho not by all that much.
I am basically the same, or  at least I think I am.


----------



## CannotWait (May 8, 2011)

Furry Fox said:


> I sadly, am in the same boat.
> The only friend that I've got who is anything like a furry, likes neko's. Were still best friends and that, but really, it doesn't matter. I feel I'm pretty much the same in real life as I am on the Internet. It's just the way I am.


 
Thank you for agreeing with me. However, there should be a comma between "I" and "sadly".
Oh, and what is "Neko's"?


----------



## Folgrimeo (May 8, 2011)

Neko is the Japanese word for cat. So perhaps anime cats. But whenever I hear it, I think of Neko from Secret of Mana (the art of him). Speaking of which, I'm assuming there's anime fans in the furry fandom. That's something I'd need to work on, tolerance for anime, because I don't understand and roll my eyes at nearly all of it. I've become accepting of gay people, so surely I can come to accept anime.


----------



## pitchblack (May 8, 2011)

*looks in a mirror*

Yeah, a hell of a lot different, heh. If anything, I talk a lot more in person, x3.

To respond to the question, though, most definitely. I've met more than one person who seem quite nice online... and then are completely fucking delusional irl. Granted, it probably comes with the territory with this fandom (I'm likely delusional myself in more ways than one, and I admit that, heh) but seriously, if you've got a real life god complex, there's something just a little wrong with your head.


----------



## ProgOtter (May 9, 2011)

Like virtually everyone else, I'm less outgoing irl, though I like talking a lot about ridiculous things with closer friends. And in my group of close friends, we say lots of awkward faux-gay things to each other. Good times.

All in all, I don't think I act like a completely different person online as much as I am simply able to express myself further. People irl know that I love otters and animals in general, but not the full extents of this whole furry thing.

I'm entering college next year; hopefully I'll get to meet some other furries then, and they won't be really creepy!


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 10, 2011)

I can't re-read what I'm fixing to say IRL before pressing "enter", so sometimes I tend to be a bit word clumsy offline as opposed to online where I get to think twice about everything.  Other than that, I am pretty similar.


----------



## Brenny (Jun 2, 2011)

I can think what I said over before I say it online. but in reality I am quite social and hate to tootle my own horn but "the person everyone likes" not like crazy party animal but I don't act like an idiot,and I talk a lot in person. but i all depends on who I'm around. I'm absolutely freaking terrible at small talk and helping people who are sad. but that's just me.
Brenny


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jun 2, 2011)

No, I have a pretty good judgment of character even online. I don't meet someone in person until I know them pretty well to begin with. 

As for myself, I'm the same online and off.


----------



## Lexion12 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll admit my worst side comes out a bit more on the net,but there's not much difference at all.I'm a bit less agreeable on the net amongst other things.Personally I would say it all has to do with the general anonymity of the web.


----------



## greaseyote (Jun 2, 2011)

My mate is also a furry and I met him online, although it wasn't on a furry site and I didn't know he was also a furry until after I met him. 

I hated his online persona/profile and I really didn't want to hang out with him, he kept insisting we hang out I guess I was thinking I could just tell him to fuck off for good at that point. Anyway, a year and a half later we live together.


----------



## Sar (Jun 5, 2011)

greaseyote said:


> My mate is also a furry and I met him online, although it wasn't on a furry site and I didn't know he was also a furry until after I met him.
> 
> I hated his online persona/profile and I really didn't want to hang out with him, he kept insisting we hang out I guess I was thinking I could just tell him to fuck off for good at that point. Anyway, a year and a half later we live together.



Who saw that coming?

I am a bit funnier in real life. But REALLY shy in the first half-hour of meeting.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 5, 2011)

I met my boyfriend in person today

it was a pleasant experience

He was exactly what I expected him to be


----------



## Kaath (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah- I'm a complete douchebag online sometimes- yet I'm nice as can be IRL :3

People online act how they want to act,
people in the real world act how they would really act.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 5, 2011)

Thatch isn't a douche IRL, for reals!
Or something.


----------



## Kayla (Jun 5, 2011)

Me. Went to Elliot's Spring Gathering back in May. People that I've spoken to expected me to be a bit of a hardass that wasn't the social-type. Told me they were quite surprised that I was pretty laid-back and made time for them to chat while I was doing some art.


----------



## koohiimonsutaa (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of people. Two friends I met at a convention acted/sounded the opposite of how I expected.

I'm kinda different too. Silly and flirty and outgoing online. More quiet offline.


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 6, 2011)

The only fur I know in real life I have never seen around forums and such so I've no idea how he acts online (apart from on Twitter). 

Personally I'm about the same as I am in real life. In real live I don't like talking to people I don't know/groups/etc but I'm okay after a while if people are nice and talk to me one to one for a little bit first. I just take a little while to warm up. Online I don't have to worry about that so I'll talk to pretty much anyone.


----------



## InflatedSnake (Jun 6, 2011)

Octa said:


> Do you personally feel like your the same person, in both situations?


 Although I'm a month and three days late.
Yes, I personally feel like I'm the same person in both situations.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 6, 2011)

Slightly more reserved offline than online, am less talkative as well.


----------



## Sar (Jun 6, 2011)

Meadow said:


> I am totally going super furfag on everyone on my last day of school. :3


 What will you be doing to be a superfag? *curious gaze*


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm probably more confrontational online than offline, but I suspect that's because other people are less inclined to be provocative know-it-all's in person.

I also don't talk in sentence fragments, acronyms, and emoticons in real life.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 6, 2011)

I met a few furries IRL from here and their personalities were somewhat apt to their online facade. :V
In real life, I would call you all faggots reguardles.


----------



## Duck_Armada (Jun 6, 2011)

Online I'm a lurker.

IRL I'm reserved due to choices I've made in life.  My succession of jobs have lead me to being.... unpopular with alot of peoplem, so I live in condition yellow while in public.  When away from home I get to relax and let it all hang out, though habits are hard to break.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 6, 2011)

I may or may not have been like "Oh it's a furry that lives nearby?" Dude only seemed to be able to talk about himself...


----------



## Takun (Jun 6, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I met a few furries IRL from here and their personalities were somewhat apt to their online facade. :V
> In real life, I would call you all faggots reguardles.


 

We are going to smother you with sooooo many hugs that you can't hate us.  :3 :3 :3


----------



## Azure (Jun 6, 2011)

Takun said:


> We are going to smother you with sooooo many hugs that you can't hate us.  :3 :3 :3


 Be careful, if you hug a witch too many times, she'll MELT :O


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 6, 2011)

Because I realized some people act nothing offline like they do online, I work hard to make sure both are the same because I'm above lying to make myself look better. (Unless I'm trying to get hired for a job, and that would only be because everyone does it a little...)

Both online and off, I'm pretty shy, quiet, 'straight-edge' and then I have my goofy/silly/immature side at times. I also like to cuddle in both places...

It can be frustrating to click with someone online, only to find they're completely different without the computer screen so you don't really wanna be friends anymore...


----------



## Ames (Jun 6, 2011)

Well this isn't the case when somebody you've known for a while turns out to be a furry.

But yeah most people are nothing like their internet personalities.


----------



## Octa (Jun 6, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Well this isn't the case when somebody you've known for a while turns out to be a furry.
> 
> But yeah most people are nothing like their internet personalities.


 I've never had such an occurrence personally. That would be kinda nice to already know the person.


----------



## Octa (Jun 6, 2011)

Nimhster said:


> I'm no different online and offline. I've never met anyone else in person who called themselves a furry. If I happen to meet a furry online to talk to them in person, I wouldn't want them meowing, barking, or making any kind of animal sound around me. It would be pretty embarrassing.


 you have no fucking idea how embaressing that can be...


----------



## Shouden (Jun 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> I won't hate you if I'm drunk enough. *hing hint hint buy me a fucking beer*


 
Okay, you remind me of Ken Titus from Titus...only more furry.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 7, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> What will you be doing to be a superfag? *curious gaze*


 
Super furfag. 
Im going to have the ears and tail and everything. :3c


----------



## Sar (Jun 7, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Super furfag.
> Im going to have the ears and tail and everything. :3c


 
Impresivew super furfaggotry.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2011)

Azure said:


> Be careful, if you hug a witch too many times, she'll MELT :O


 
I am going to rip out your spine and beat you with it.


----------



## HillyRoars (Jun 7, 2011)

I think I sound dumber online. And happier off.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 7, 2011)

Nimhster said:


> I honestly don't have any idea and I'll admit that. If that ever happened to me, I'd immediately tell them to "Please stop."


 
They'd be getting a fist to the face from me.


----------



## Bir (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I definitely wouldn't parade around butt naked in public, mind you, but Bir and I have the same personality. Quiet, awkward, and boring. Although the only other furries I've met, I met without talking to them much over the computer. One was over a tail that I sold in a town next door to me and decided we could meet to deliver it, and the other two I met while running around the Ren Faire and buying them cheap tickets the next time they came. xD So I dunno.


----------



## Vekke (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh man I don't even know. I'm not too sure how I come off online.

I'm shy both online and offline but I _think_ it shows less online, probably because there are more people on the internet with my stupid, occasionally off colour sense of humour which breaks the ice pretty quick.

But IDK I see shyness as something that covers up my personality rather than being a part of it, so in that sense I'm probably the saaame


----------



## Night-san (Jun 10, 2011)

This is the internet.
Chances are, someone acts at least slightly differently online than IRL. It's the fact that you usually have more anonymity online; you're free to be more of an asshole, change yourself, etc. and few will know.


----------



## Sar (Jun 11, 2011)

Vekke said:


> I'm shy both online and offline but I _think_ it shows less online, probably because there are more people on the internet with my stupid, occasionally off colour sense of humour which breaks the ice pretty quick.


Hmmm... i think your kinda right. i think its also because not f2f with someone. Might be wrong, but it helps.


----------



## Night-san (Jun 11, 2011)

Could be. I'm more of an asshole online than normal, just because I can get away with it. -shrug-


----------



## VentKazemaru (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm very quiet and stoic around my family. But I get really talky and friendly away from them. I've just set up the shy kid persona for so long around them, I could never live it down if I changed around them.
Although, I'm not good at keeping connections, with others.


----------



## Belluavir (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, not met any other furs but I have gotten to know some online, via MSN and they turned out differently after time went on.

One of them was a Canadian nationalist with whom I had the pleasure of pleasuring myself in front of via webcam, he exchanged the favour on numerous occasions. I have no regrets there. After I helped him through some of his emotional problems and helped him come-out, it didn't take him long to turn into an asshole. He broke up with his girlfriend and became lonely as a result and that was MY fault apparently, we also got into a lot of stupid Canada vs. America arguments which would result in me being lowered to his level and looking like some asshole American nationalist in my attempts to call him out on his bullshit. He stopped talking to me for a few months. He later comes back on and tells me a horror story about having sex with the girlfriend he had gotten back together with and admitted his homosexuality once again. 

I didn't say anything but I waited for an apology, it never came. The relationship had become far too strained at that point to carry on much longer and I haven't talked to him nearly a year now.

Another furry I met on a forum. His writing ability was on par with maybe... a mentally retarded kindergartener and he was completely obsessed with sex, particularly having multiple orgasms and cumming in his own mouth, which he talked about incessantly. He also tried to get my boyfriend to jerk-off on cam for him (request denied of course) and shortly thereafter I exposed him as a dishonest, coniving son-of-a-bitch. 
I grinned and beared all of this for the sake of my other friend who was in a long distance relationship with him at the time. They met and fucked and their relationship appeared to strengthen, but later, when my other friend was having a bad episode of depression, his "boyfriend" abandoned him basically. I again exposed him (he was confiding in me how much he didn't care about my other friend's problems).
Later I spoke to him again for some reason and he said that he doesn't regret the relationship because at least he got to have sex with him.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 12, 2011)

I will go out of my way not to interact with people IRL. Even if that means taking another street. Yes, I don't like talking to people *that much*.


----------



## Jude (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm just as social online as I am offline.
I'm just twice as weird online.


----------



## Belluavir (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm far nicer online than I am in reallife. I put an emotional defense that's quite annoying and makes people not want to be around me. I'm so used to doing this that I either don't notice at all or I'm too afraid to be who I really am.


----------



## Sar (Jun 14, 2011)

Jude said:


> I'm just as social online as I am offline.
> I'm just twice as weird online.


 


Belluavir said:


> I'm far nicer online than I am in reallife. I put an emotional defense that's quite annoying and makes people not want to be around me. I'm so used to doing this that I either don't notice at all or I'm too afraid to be who I really am.


 
Bang accurate of me IRL.!


----------



## anero (Jun 14, 2011)

Belluavir said:


> One of them was a Canadian nationalist with whom I had the pleasure of pleasuring myself in front of via webcam, he exchanged the favour on numerous occasions. I have no regrets there.



why


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 15, 2011)

I probably sound dumber because I forget what I'm writing or what I was thinking about while trying to type it out. Also I say less because generally someone else has already said what I would have said.


----------



## dementedxkitty (Jun 15, 2011)

I am the same. x3


----------



## Meimei (Jun 15, 2011)

Personally I am the same but I think I'm a bit more extroverted IRL XD When I don't have anything left to say, I try to do something funny/cute ~


----------



## sindal (Jun 16, 2011)

No furries met yet x3
South africa doesn't have that many XD


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 16, 2011)

Lets all meet up... MOOO WOOF BARK MEOW


----------



## Blutide (Jun 16, 2011)

Octa said:


> absolutely nothing like their internet personality.
> 
> Take your pick, you might have thought they were nice, funny, very social, etc. It seems there can be a distinction between how people adapt there personalities via online and IRL.
> 
> Can anyone think of any examples? and if so, what do you think about this and what do you think is the cause?



I know this feeling, I met a dude I talked to online for years, completely different from his online alias.
But he said I was the same, meh that's good at least.


----------



## erk123er11 (Jun 17, 2011)

thank you guys


----------



## Mallard (Jun 17, 2011)

I do believe I'm the same everywhere, though my demeanour IRL can be a little on the deadpan side, depending on how much booze is in my system and how well I know you! Thing is, I can't act for the life of me, so even if I wanted to, I don't think I could put on a persona for the internet. None of my online friends who have met me in person have been in the least bit supprised, and I consider that a good thing


----------



## rsromasoma (Jun 17, 2011)

I need to know where a Furry Fandom website is where it give Fur meets. please don't leave nasty comments because I'm a Furry.


----------



## Halopromise (Jun 17, 2011)

I know dozens of furries in real life, they act the same pretty much on the internet and in real life. Myself, I am tons more bold on the internet compared to my laid back self in real life. I'm a bit more quiet and drawn back, it depends with who though really.


----------



## Sar (Jun 20, 2011)

rsromasoma said:


> I need to know where a Furry Fandom website is where it give Fur meets. please don't leave nasty comments because I'm a Furry.



Not sure. i think it is facebook, im or nuthing.


----------



## mizu-oka (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't think anyone's the same offline and online, completely anyway. Only met one fur IRL, and sweet jesus he was creepy. It's made me wary of RL furs ever since.


----------

